
Use Someone Else's Password, Go to Jail (EFF) - smish
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/07/ever-use-someone-elses-password-go-jail-says-ninth-circuit
======
kazinator
So, only the computer _owner_ can authorize someone to have a password.
Problem: the owner of most devices now is the manufacturer, not the purchaser,
who is only a licensed user.

~~~
rhino369
Courts and the law aren't so literal. They'd almost certainly treat person
that controls/rents the server as owner even if they were just renting space
in the cloud.

The idea is that an end user can't give you authorization when it was
explicitly revoked by the actual owner/operator.

------
mannykannot
This use by the EFF of a non-sequitur ("even _with_ their knowledge and
permission" in the opening sentence, together with the article's title) opens
it up to the accusation of being deceptive. There are enough sound arguments
that the CFAA, or at least the way it is sometimes used, is bad law.

------
Fjolsvith
So, if I unknowingly used a public library computer that had been left logged
into an administrative account...

------
camkego
Does this mean Mint.com and Yodlee type services are now criminal actors?

~~~
rhino369
Only if companies explicitly revoked their authorization. It's not the
password sharing that is the issue, it's the accessing information without
authorization.

The court decision doesn't do a good job laying out a clearl rule for when
password sharing is unauthorized action, but it fairly clearly says that the
sort of netflix password sharing isn't violation of CFAA.

